# Prop Eyes



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I just got in the eyes I ordered off ebay and am very happy with them. They look good and I feel I got a good price on them. I like that I can getassorted colors too!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270231443200&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

you know i always look at those on there. always wondered if they were that great. Glad to hear they are worth the money.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice TT how big are they


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"nice TT how big are they"

*SI spews cola all over the monitor after reading the last post. Then I realize it's two sentences.*


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Here's on of them next to an ACC eye:


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh and this is in the auction too


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Are the eyes a full sphear?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Nope they are halves


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a really good find. Good eyeballs are hard to come by.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> "nice TT how big are they"
> 
> *SI spews cola all over the monitor after reading the last post. Then I realize it's two sentences.*


*TM spews vitamin water in reaction to SI's reaction!

Teary, I know they're halves but are they solid? Would it be easy to say light them with an LED? Regardless, good find and might have to pick some up.

-TM


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"That's a really good find. Good eyeballs are hard to come by."

And cook. Hard to cook right, too.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

TM,

They are hollow so they could be lit


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

and so could you while working on it! LOL


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

8 pairs for 5.99 - shweet - bought some just now  Thanks Teary! 

Of note, the same seller also has 12 pairs for 7.99.

-TM


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

I just got home and took a look at these eyes. Like Teary says, they are hollow, and look like light will shine through pretty good at the white parts.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

haha Sickie you crack me up!!!

great buy! am on ebay right now and gonna see whats available 
Thanks Teary!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> and so could you while working on it! LOL


LMAO!!! @ Sickie!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Just got in 8 pair. They look very good, realistic. At a good price too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&ih=017


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

oops the link doesn't work BD

Here's the search for the eyes:

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...action=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank's Teary
I just ordered a few


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

... spews Dr. Pepper in reaction to SI's reaction!
:lolkin:

I'll probably be laughing all the way home now....thx!!


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

they have posted a huge amount more of these eyes - I just ordered the 24 pack


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah the sell a lot of them and have a few different sized packs. Keep a close "eye" on the prices too. Alot of times the same size will be a different price too. I almost paid more for the size pack I got.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

You know when it comes to Halloween, there's no passing up a good deal.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Got mine here's a picture of four pair 
I'll be ordering more


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Those are fantastic. Thanks for the link. I bought 8 as well.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool, i just ordered the 24 pack for 6.99 good tip on the prices TT thanks. 12.94 total isnt too bad. Were you guys directed to another paying page? Usually its paypal I didnt like putting my paypal info on someone else's page.


----------



## Esmerelda (Apr 30, 2008)

I got some off of ebay too and I very happy with them! I've used them for two of my new props this year (Tragedy Ann's pic is in my album here!) and I've even had someone ask me how Tragedy was, thinking she was a real little human girl just dressed up! I think I paid like 2.90 for the eyes plus 1.80 for shipping and got them very fast. They look great, and they're the whole eye too.


----------

